# Photos of field trial or hunt test locations



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It would be great if everyone would post photos of various locations they have competed at! Please share with everyone what your area of the world looks like. It would be nice to know a little more about various terrain people compete in.

The first photo is from our working certificate last August in Palmer, AK. It was a beautiful fall day. The judges are on the left. The silage bales were used by the gunners. It was the most wonderful hay to have the dogs run through. 

The next photo is at golden national in Wichita Falls, TX last year. This is the layout for the qualifying field trial. The 2 people in the middle ground are the judges. Near where they are standing is the line. The dogs had to run down the hill, swim across a very large pond, then run up the hill on the other side for a blind (hidden duck). It was such a long way. Most dogs passed this series. The ground was rough and uneven. The pond was just run off from the fields. Not super pleasant.

The last photo is a hunt test water series. The guy with the dog shows where the line is. The dogs had a very hard time here. They would climb over a clump of weeds, then slog through the mud and water to climb over another clump of weeds. Pretty ugly stuff. All the dogs were black after this adventure. Peat bogs are tough stuff.

So show us your photos!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Although we didn't compete, my husband was the photographer. This is in Montverde, FL near Orlando. Just a lovely piece of land.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no cover in Florida!! Is that so that the gators have nowhere to hide  ?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You do want to see 'em coming.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Running with gators, or worse yet, rattlesnakes, would give me the heebie jeebies!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the reasons I haven't gotten into hunt. No place around me has gator free water. We are practicing in back yard and will move to the gulf water for water retrieval &#55357;&#56833;. Not the real thing, but she has fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we had an *encounter* with a 14 foot 'gator near Ocala quite a few years back. Scared me half to death. I'll stick with our cold winters, thanks!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd love to get 1\2 way back up north. TN would be my choice. That's were Tayla was bred. Lovely areas in that state.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

This past Sunday Started level's test dog.
Can you spot Vivian?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, that's Wayne's place! Yes in Florida we rarely have good cover to run in not so much by design but most open, non-swamp or forest land is COW PASTURE. Most people don't know that Florida has more beef production than Texas. It's a huge industry here. So in the winter when we have most of our field events, the fields have either been mowed & baled for cow hay, or cows are on them and they eat down the cover. 
The pond picture that Tayla's Mom posted is the "big pond" and I think I've run a blind or mark from every conceivable place on it


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hollyk said:


> This past Sunday Started level's test dog.
> 
> Can you spot Vivian?



Hey! I think that's me behind Bev!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Holly that is a great photo. It nicely shows the blinds for the gunners and where the line is for the dog, and the location of the judges. But I don't see any holding blinds for the dogs waiting. Are they to the left and outside the photo area? Or are they not used in HRC? Sorry I'm assuming it's HRC or is it NAHRA? Great photo from a nice angle.


----------

